

Ask HN: Directory of stable mature software - kluck

I am looking for an online directory that is human maintained and contains software development libraries and utilities that are considered stable and are actively used in production environments for at least 10 years. Any programming environment&#x2F;language will suffice. Thanks!
======
kluck
At least I found a kind of starting point (although I am not sure what the
criteria for a debian stable package are to be put in that list):
[https://packages.debian.org/stable/](https://packages.debian.org/stable/)

